# VSA, Kit74, and Singing Pumpkins



## willise (May 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I want to make a group of 8 singing pumpkins to the tune of "This is Halloween".

I think I have the basic idea down after a week or more of research, but I still have a few questions.

Do I need VSA or can I use Vixen? Other than the obvious advantage of price, is one easier to use in this application than the other?

Is there a fairly well organized hoow to on this project that anyone is aware of?

Is there another option for this application other than the Kit74 that may use USB instead of parallel ports?

Thanks a million!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Vixen and the kit74 work together nicely - there's no need to buy VSA for this application. The only advantage I can see to VSA is that it's capable of controlling a wider variety of devices and is pretty much the defacto standard for most yard haunters into animatronics. If you plan to expand into animatronics, you might want to use VSA just so you don't have to re-learn the process. Vixen is capable of controlling servos, but the interface isn't very polished yet.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

and if you do want to get into controlling more than relays...check out EFX_TEK's EZ-8.

You can download a Vixen routine to the EZ-8 for stand alone and triggers, sound, relays, etc... for not much more $ than VSA costs

that said, VSA is still the product of choice for servo control and sound sync


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You can check out EZ-8, but it's not available for purchase yet. I'm waiting for it to be released so I can purchase it for this purpose.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use Vixen and 2 Kit74 boards to control my Christmas light display. It works well for me. Vixen is easy to use and best of all free. The support in the forums is very good too.


----------



## willise (May 2, 2006)

Where is the best place to purchase one of these Kit 74's? I can't find any online in Canada, and some of the other retailers want upwards of $60 for a board. I was under the impression they were a lot cheaper than that.

Thanks


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have found it here for less:

http://www.web-tronics.com/pcprinporrel.html - $39.95

http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601.htm - 34.95

http://www.qkits.com/serv/qkits/diy/pages/QK74.asp - 32.95


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Just remember, this comes Assembled or as a Kit (requires soldering). The cheapest prices I've found are:
PC Printer Port Relay Board (kit) = $31.98
PC Printer Port Relay Board (Assembled) = $37.31


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

This is probably a silly question but is the output on the Kit74's 120 volt ac or is it a dc output. 

I too have some singing pumpkins that are all ready to go except for the controller and the programming. I am hoping I can get 120 volt ac out of a controller. Thanks for the help


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

The output would be 120 VAC. The board needs two power inputs, 12 VDC to power the relays and 120 VAC to power whatever you would be switching.

The Halloween Monster List used to have a good how-to posted, but when I looked the link was dead. I did find an OK how-to posted here:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Singing_PumpkinsParallel_Port_Relay_Box/


----------



## willise (May 2, 2006)

psyko99 said:


> The output would be 120 VAC. The board needs two power inputs, 12 VDC to power the relays and 120 VAC to power whatever you would be switching.


I'm a little confused now. I understand the output of 120VAC from the relay, but doesn't the board only require one power input of 12VDC?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, it does need 12 VDC to power the relays. Since you are connecting the 120 VAC hot/common to the relays to be switched, I consider it as being 120 VAC input. You are not powering the board with the 120 VAC, but it will still be connected to each of the relays.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Just to add to psyko99...

The board's relays and electronics require the 12VDC, but the 120VAC is what you are typically "switching" On and Off with the relays.

And actually, you can switch On and Off almost any Voltage you want (AC or DC), it doesn't have to be a 120VAC. The documentation states the relays can handle upto 12VDC (@ 10 Amps) or upto 240VAC (@ 5 Amps).


----------



## willise (May 2, 2006)

That's the way I understood it as well, I just wanted to be sure! Thanks!

Either way, the kit will be the easy part - programming the sequence will be the challenge!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know about VSA, but if you check either the Vixen Forum http://www.doityourselfchristmas.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12 or the Do it Yourself Christmas forum http://www.doityourselfchristmas.com/forums/index.php you might find some posted you could use as a reference. I found three, they have more than 8 channels, but could be a good place to start.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> You can check out EZ-8, but it's not available for purchase yet. I'm waiting for it to be released so I can purchase it for this purpose.


Darklore,

Did you ever get a EZ-8 controller? If so how did it work for you?


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Here a a vid of using vixen and kit74. Vixen is really easy to use.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great job!
Do you have the Vixen routine posted anywhere? I'm just getting started with it and it would be a perfect way to start.
Thanks.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jaege said:


> Darklore,
> 
> Did you ever get a EZ-8 controller? If so how did it work for you?


Sorry...I never saw this post. Yes, I bought two of them. The EZ-8 board doesn't work as advertised. The time slicing on the EFX-TEK controllers won't match the timing of the Vixen sequence. When you store the song to the EZ-8, it will quickly start to go out of sync. On a singing pumpkin project - that's unacceptable. EFX-TEK knows about the design flaw.

I did create the prop project...which I call Frankenstein's Briefcase. The thread link shows will walk you through the circuit wiring and discussion of relays.

My version uses laboratory jars with heads in them. If you keep it connected to a computer, the EZ-8 will stay in sync. That wasn't the intent, but it allows for flexibility of multiple song choices. I created about half a dozen sequences which play the song and light the jars in sync to the singing.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

halstaff said:


> Great job!
> Do you have the Vixen routine posted anywhere? I'm just getting started with it and it would be a perfect way to start.
> Thanks.


 pm me so I have a reminder. Currently my laptop that I use for this is in storage but i will be happy to get it out and send the file to you. I have not figured out a few things on this forum like, 1) post video 2) get email notification when someone else post a note to the same thread that i have posted to.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Many thanks to scubaspook for the help. I now have my singing pumpkins up and running with the Kit74!


----------

